
Show HN: Coördinator, a visual interface for turning an SVG into XY coördinates - alizauf
https://labs.spotify.com/2018/03/02/introducing-coordinator-a-new-open-source-project-made-at-spotify-to-inject-some-whimsy-into-data-visualizations/
======
alizauf
You can find the project itself here:
[https://spotify.github.io/coordinator/](https://spotify.github.io/coordinator/)

